
Rump Kernel FAQ - Tomte
https://github.com/rumpkernel/wiki/wiki/Info:-FAQ
======
mkesper
If your application absolutely needs virtual memory or some other "full OS"
feature, you probably should run it on a full OS instead. If applicable, you
can always consider building your own, application-specific OS on top of the
drivers provided by rump kernels.

------
Tomte
Is that an automatic repost?

"6 hours ago" I was sound asleep, definitely not submitting things.

~~~
amirmc
Yeah, I noticed that too for one on my submissions. I guess HN changed how it
deals with resubmission.

